# GTA V Online Crews



## Jus Naturale (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey all, the wife and I have been toying with GTA online recently, and are in search of/thinking about starting a crew. Other than selecting one based entirely on how cool the logo looks, I haven't been able to find out much info about good crews to join. We suck at racing, but otherwise we're adequate players, and I LOVE doing cool tricks with my motorcycle.

Any thoughts on good crews, or interest in joining one? With Sunni's permission, perhaps even an RIU crew.

Cheers!


----------



## GKID69 (Dec 4, 2013)

Obti hmu... ;d


----------

